# Anyone from Portugal?



## marianammsfc (Jun 29, 2014)

.


----------



## Stvn (Oct 9, 2014)

Eu sou portugues mas eu nao vivo em Portugal :|


----------



## 87Daniel (Jun 9, 2012)

marianammsfc said:


> .


Sim, já vi pelo menos mais duas pessoas. Portugal não está la muito bem representado aqui. É bom saber que existe uma mão cheia deles no mínimo.


----------



## marianammsfc (Jun 29, 2014)

87Daniel said:


> Sim, já vi pelo menos mais duas pessoas. Portugal não está la muito bem representado aqui. É bom saber que existe uma mão cheia deles no mínimo.


Concordo contigo, acho que até era benéfico criar-se um forum português, mas o mais provável era não haver praticamente nenhuma adesão. No nosso país ainda se dá pouca importância a estes problemas...


----------



## 87Daniel (Jun 9, 2012)

marianammsfc said:


> Concordo contigo, acho que até era benéfico criar-se um forum português, mas o mais provável era não haver praticamente nenhuma adesão. No nosso país ainda se dá pouca importância a estes problemas...


Não tenho tanta certeza quanto a ter pouca adesão, se calhar há muitas pessoas que gostavam de ter um sitio para elas aqui em portugal, mas so encontram estes forums estrangeiros, e por isso acabam espalhados por aí. De vez em quando falo com pessoal que vai aos meetups e fico com uma certa inveja, era bom encontrar gente com este genero de coisas em comum aqui mais perto de casa. Quanto a dar-se pouca importancia a estes problemas, acho que tens razão. Seja como for, pode ser que vão aparencendo mais aqui no SAS e quem sabe um dia encontrava-mo-nos todos.


----------



## marianammsfc (Jun 29, 2014)

87Daniel said:


> Não tenho tanta certeza quanto a ter pouca adesão, se calhar há muitas pessoas que gostavam de ter um sitio para elas aqui em portugal, mas so encontram estes forums estrangeiros, e por isso acabam espalhados por aí. De vez em quando falo com pessoal que vai aos meetups e fico com uma certa inveja, era bom encontrar gente com este genero de coisas em comum aqui mais perto de casa. Quanto a dar-se pouca importancia a estes problemas, acho que tens razão. Seja como for, pode ser que vão aparencendo mais aqui no SAS e quem sabe um dia encontrava-mo-nos todos.


Não sei se já conheces, mas aqui no forum existe um grupo de Portugal, eu até faço parte, mas deu-me a entender que maioria das pessoas já não visita o forum para aí há 2 anos. 
Ainda ontem estive a ler uma thread em que alguém que vive em Londres dizia que se sentia muito sozinho por lá, e várias pessoas responderam para ele ir a um meetup, porque costumam organizá-los frequentemente, aqui talvez fosse mais complicado, mas é como dizes, pode ser que aos poucos a nossa "comunidade" vá aumentando  (btw, por aqui eu ainda só falei com mais uma conterrânea nossa, para além de ti)


----------



## 87Daniel (Jun 9, 2012)

marianammsfc said:


> Não sei se já conheces, mas aqui no forum existe um grupo de Portugal, eu até faço parte, mas deu-me a entender que maioria das pessoas já não visita o forum para aí há 2 anos.
> Ainda ontem estive a ler uma thread em que alguém que vive em Londres dizia que se sentia muito sozinho por lá, e várias pessoas responderam para ele ir a um meetup, porque costumam organizá-los frequentemente, aqui talvez fosse mais complicado, mas é como dizes, pode ser que aos poucos a nossa "comunidade" vá aumentando  (btw, por aqui eu ainda só falei com mais uma conterrânea nossa, para além de ti)


Pois eu notei que havia um grupo e inscrevi-me, mas é isso, está um bocado ao abandono. A única que pessoa que ainda vou vendo é a Joana (shyPT), ela aparece no chat. Vê lá se das um saltinho por lá também, eu fico todo contente quando surge um português aqui


----------



## marianammsfc (Jun 29, 2014)

87Daniel said:


> Pois eu notei que havia um grupo e inscrevi-me, mas é isso, está um bocado ao abandono. A única que pessoa que ainda vou vendo é a Joana (shyPT), ela aparece no chat. Vê lá se das um saltinho por lá também, eu fico todo contente quando surge um português aqui


Ultimamente ando atafulhada de frequências mas assim que entrar de férias vou ver se começo a ir ao chat


----------



## 87Daniel (Jun 9, 2012)

marianammsfc said:


> Ultimamente ando atafulhada de frequências mas assim que entrar de férias vou ver se começo a ir ao chat  É diferente falar com alguém que vive no mesmo país que nós


Ah, percebo. No meu caso é mais o trabalho, torna-se complicado arranjar tempo às vezes. Acho que era a unica coisa boa de ser vagabundo, havia tempo para tudo e se calhar menos stress :teeth só por curiosidade, o que estudas ?


----------



## miibay (May 9, 2014)

Também sou portuguesa!  
Estive à procura de portugueses aqui no fórum mas não encontrei muitos contactos nem o grupo que mencionam.. Poderiam dar-me o endereço? Gostava de ter uma interação mais activa com os portugueses aqui do fórum.


----------



## Fabsz (Dec 28, 2014)

Eu sou de Portugal.


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

Bem, nós temos um grupo de Portugal aqui, mas não está muito activo


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No, but I think about Portugal about once every 10 years or so. I don't know where it is though.


----------



## maxluis (Apr 5, 2013)

Eu sou português


----------



## rgln8 (Feb 11, 2015)

Falo português :]


----------



## shy pt (Jul 4, 2013)

Existe também um grupo no fb ao qual não pertenço tbh por isso não sei se é tão "parado" como o grupo deste forum e acabei de encontrar isto: https://www.facebook.com/144394475749804/posts/240906282765289/


----------



## marianammsfc (Jun 29, 2014)

shy pt said:


> Existe também um grupo no fb ao qual não pertenço tbh por isso não sei se é tão "parado" como o grupo deste forum e acabei de encontrar isto: https://www.facebook.com/144394475749804/posts/240906282765289/


Obrigada pela partilha  Já tinha reparado nesse grupo mas também não me parece muito activo, nem sei se deve resultar muito bem porque uma vez que temos ansiedade social há a (grande) probabilidade de não nos juntarmos, por vergonha, a um grupo de AS no fb ... digo eu  mas é uma boa iniciativa


----------



## shy pt (Jul 4, 2013)

De nada! 

Exacto...a iniciativa é boa mas a aderência parece ser pouca :blank

Mesmo assim, só nesta thread já somos 9/10. Não imaginava que fossem tantos os pt's "activos" por aqui :b


----------



## marianammsfc (Jun 29, 2014)

shy pt said:


> De nada!
> 
> Exacto...a iniciativa é boa mas a aderência parece ser pouca :blank
> 
> Mesmo assim, só nesta thread já somos 9/10. Não imaginava que fossem tantos os pt's "activos" por aqui :b


Apesar desses grupos estarem pouco activos, também reparei no mesmo, só nesta thread já somos bastantes!  Por mim criávamos um grupo ou chat e íamos falando por lá, acho que podia ser mesmo uma grande ajuda, mas não faço a mínima de como criar um chat  xD anyone?? :idea


----------



## shy pt (Jul 4, 2013)

Eu sei criar um no skype, mas tirando isso, também não faço ideia :stu


----------



## marianammsfc (Jun 29, 2014)

shy pt said:


> Eu sei criar um no skype, mas tirando isso, também não faço ideia :stu


Se por acaso algum dia criarem algum, I'm in :yes


----------

